# Help With Texture



## anthonyarbaiza (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey All!

I'm trying to match a ceiling texture and was wondering if anyone could help me identify what brush to use? I've seen simlar textures online that were created with a crows foot brush; however, they were all round. The texture on my ceiling was done with some sort of straight brush. I found this online, but I'm afraid the picture is misleading as it could be two, round crows foot brushes together. I'm not sure.... 

http://www.jimslimstools.com/Products/Kraft---DW118D---Double-Crows-Foot-Texture-Brush__DW118D.aspx

Thanks in advance for your help!

Matt


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Almost looks like its been pushed around with a stipple roller then just dotted with the same roller????


----------



## anthonyarbaiza (Aug 10, 2010)

That's what I thought when I first looked at it. But after researching it online, I thought it looked exactly like a crows foot brush texture, just not round.....


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

That's not crows foot.

I'll go with the roller dab.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thought it was crow foot for one sec,but no BAD roll,can you coat over it and go with the crow:whistling2:


----------



## anthonyarbaiza (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thought it was crow foot for one sec,but no BAD roll,can you coat over it and go with the crow:whistling2:


This crap is all throughout my daughters house. Thought about renting an orbital attached to a vac to knock it down as much as possible and them skimming.... still undecided.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

anthonyarbaiza said:


> This crap is all throughout my daughters house. Thought about renting an orbital attached to a vac to knock it down as much as possible and them skimming.... still undecided.


Is it painted?? If it isnt then you could put some tarps on the floor and get one of those garden pump up pressure sprayers, the 5 litre one and mist spray it till it softens then just scrape it off, sometimes this works depending on the mud used, test an area and see, may work if your lucky, might not too and its a heap of sanding for you then. Bugger.


----------



## anthonyarbaiza (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is it painted?? If it isnt then you could put some tarps on the floor and get one of those garden pump up pressure sprayers, the 5 litre one and mist spray it till it softens then just scrape it off, sometimes this works depending on the mud used, test an area and see, may work if your lucky, might not too and its a heap of sanding for you then. Bugger.


Unfortunately, it has been painted and it won't come off w/o an electric sander. I used my nice orbital to sand the small part above the closet. It worked pretty good w/80 grit paper but I don't want to ruin my nice sander. I've never used a porter cable drywall sander before.

Has anyone ever used a porter cable to take off stomp? Take a lot of elbow grease? I'd have to, at a minimum take down the high spots before I could skim......


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well that sucks, so its worst case senario then, I have a festool 6inch sander and vacumm and a flex porter cable, Its a bit hard on the porter cable sander so i would use the smaller festool with a 40g on it and rip into it, this little sander has a bit more power than the bigger sander, or use a smaller first then finish of with the flex maybe, Have you got a floor scraper, maybe you could knock the tops off with this first, either way it sucks so its trial and error and a lot of work no matter which way you attack it, Hopefully someone else has some better advice for you.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I bet I could match that with my soft-bristle broom! Good luck buddy!


----------



## mudmaster285 (Sep 5, 2010)

i would tell customer u cant match it and redo whole ceiling. shear coat it 1 or 2 times and re texture.


----------



## hugh myers (Sep 1, 2010)

If it were my house, I wouldn't be trying to match it, I would be getting rid of it. :blink:

But I guess that depends on how much time and effort you want to put into it.

Good Luck,

The Patch Man


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

With trying to find brushes sometimes matching old textures can be quite the task. 
I am only going by what I see on the ceiling, but I would get a Auto cleaning or household sponge that is rectangle and turn it on its narrow side and proceed to match it. maybe find a big peice of thick card board, if you don't have scrap drywall and I would test your pattern first, by rolling the mud on the test pad with a 1/2" nap roller and practice with the sponge.

Bill


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Bill my thoughts also---that looks like a sponge job----roll it with heavy nap roller and sponge ==you,ll be surprised at the results.


----------

